# Carpet Racing



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

I race on an oval carpet track and i'm thinking about getting some upgrades for my car it is a RC18B I have a heatsink, aluminum shock towers, and foam tires the rest is stock any suggestions on what I should get and how much it will cost


----------

